# [KDE] Aperçu ds konqueror .(résolu)

## man in the hill

Salut,

J'essais de faire un passage de gnome vers kde-3.5.8 (gentoo testing)  et je dois dire que je redécouvre konqueror avec joie mais je n'ai pas les aperçu des fichiers vidéos alors que nautilus me les génère ... J'ai bien entendu cherché et paramétrer ds le menu Affichage ---> Aperçu  et tous est activé (Images et Fichiers vidéo, etc  ) sauf le son .  J'ai aussi vérifié que la case file est bien activé et augmenté la taille des fichiers 5 Mo (centre de conf ---> Composants de KDE ---> Gestionnaire de fichier ---> onglet  Aperçu & méta-donnée) . J'ai activé la use arts pour avoir les artsplugins pour essayé d'avoir les aperçus mais tjrs le néant .

Si vous avez une idée ....

Merci

@ +

----------

## geekounet

Faut que t'installes kde-base/artsplugin-xine  :Smile: 

----------

## man in the hill

J'avais déjà installé artsplugin-xine, recompiler kde-libs et cela ne change rien ...

Merci

[EDIT] J'ai les aperçu qui ont apparu "subitement" (les mystères du code ...) ... (j'avais fait une recherche sur le forum gentoo installé artsplugin-xine, rafraichi et même redémarré mais bon l'essentiel c'est que cela fonctionne et que je vais pouvoir apprécier ce formidable explorateur ... [/EDIT]

Merci.

@ bientôt.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Me re-voilà   :Razz:  ...

Quand j'ouvre mon home, j'ai mes aperçus, si je fais un onglet, je n'ai plus d'aperçus   :Shocked:  ... Pas moyen d'avoir des aperçus sur mes disques par n'importe quel chemin...

Mon système est bien linké, j'ai installé KDE aussi sur mon portable et exactement le même problème . je suis relativement désapointé ...

Si vous avez une idée .

Merci.

----------

## VikingB

Je n'ai pas encore installé KDE 3.5.8, mais le gestionnaire de fichiers prévu pour le futur de KDE sera Dolphin et non plus Konqueror. Ce dernier sera "limité" à l'exploration du web . 

Dolphin est prévu pour être plus configurable que Konqueror pour la gestion des fichiers . Perso je suis un peu sceptique ...

----------

## lmarcini

Idem pour moi... Konqueror est un (très bon) couteau suisse. Bon navigateur web, excellent gestionnaire de fichiers (local, ftp, ssh, etc) sans équivalent ailleurs (j'utilise le finder de Leopard au quotidien et je pleure*...).

* On loue OSX pour son ergonomie : personnellement, rien ne vaut un KDE sur un bon Linux.

----------

## Temet

Celui par défaut est Dolphin.

Rien n'empêche de le changer, surtout que Konqueror n'est pas QUE un navigateur web : La preuve (prise maintenant  :Wink: )

----------

## kaworu

 *VikingB wrote:*   

> Je n'ai pas encore installé KDE 3.5.8, mais le gestionnaire de fichiers prévu pour le futur de KDE sera Dolphin et non plus Konqueror. Ce dernier sera "limité" à l'exploration du web .

 

Non ! Heureusement, on pourra toujours utiliser konqueror pour faire notre café  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Rien n'empêche de le changer, surtout que Konqueror n'est pas QUE un navigateur web : La preuve (prise maintenant )

 

En effet c'est plutôt moche le coin blanc en haut à droite.  :Neutral: 

Au fait, ce konqueror tourne passé sous Qt4? Avec toutes les features de celui en Qt3 ou bien?

----------

## Temet

Tout est en Qt4 (après deux ans de dev, manquerait plus que se trouver avec des applis Qt3!).

Sinon, j'ai pas fait le tour des options et protocoles  :Embarassed: 

----------

## man in the hill

Le couteau suisse ne peut pas tout faire   :Twisted Evil:   : pas d'aperçu, je suis entrain de bosser avec joomla et je me rend compte que konqueror ne m'affiche pas la barre d'outils de mon éditeur tinyMCE intégré à joomla alors que firefox si ... L'idée de l'explorateur a tout faire est excellente (on s'y habitue vite) mais faut encore améliorer ou problème de version ... Dans tous les cas j'utiliserais firefox pour tout ce qui concerne le web ou je repasserais sous gnome !

----------

## Temet

Essaye ça : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MPlayerThumbs?content=41180

Ca te permet même de te passer de arts sur le kdelibs... en theorie (pas tenté).

EDIT :  *Quote:*   

> Dans tous les cas j'utiliserais firefox pour tout ce qui concerne le web ou je repasserais sous gnome !

 

Pas de "s" pour le futur.

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Essaye ça : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MPlayerThumbs?content=41180
> 
> Ca te permet même de te passer de arts sur le kdelibs... en theorie (pas tenté).

 

Salut

Merci Temet   :Very Happy:  , MplayerThumbs fonctionne en activant les protocoles file et system ds les paramètres de konqueror (aperçu & méta-données).

Si ça peut aider ...

----------

## Temet

Fais gaffe quand même, il a une tendance à me laisser des processus mplayer plantés à 100% de mon UC.

Je vais ptet me faire un raccourci clavier sur "killall mplayer" moi ^^

----------

## man in the hill

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Fais gaffe quand même, il a une tendance à me laisser des processus mplayer plantés à 100% de mon UC.
> 
> Je vais ptet me faire un raccourci clavier sur "killall mplayer" moi ^^

 

Ok, je le mets sous surveillance.

----------

